# BIG MISTAKE.



## rickyedcom (Aug 28, 2003)

I moved my 80 Galloon tank this weekend. What I did is I drained the tank down to 10% and then lifted it and moved to its new home. about 20 feet away in another room. Here's the problem.

A) The room floor isn't 100% level. the water level is a about 4mm high on one side then the other. Will this cause problems with the tank leaking??

B) I lost 2 2" piranha's and 10 little 1 inch dither fish. It sucked..

Let me know in regard to point A


----------



## AzNP (May 21, 2003)

hmm....
one of my tanks are like that too but no leak while my 20 long had that problem and it leaked but i believ that hadto do with the tank being old and used


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

I slight unleveled tank will not be too much of a problem to worry about.

~Dj


----------



## James (Aug 19, 2003)

sorry to hear that ricky....









what's the cause of the unlevel floor of the new room? may want to make sure the floor isn't gonna settle anymore (if it's a new house)....

be sure to post pics when it's all together...

james


----------



## Makoa84 (Aug 27, 2003)

I dont' see to much problems with that much of a tilt, and by the way sorry about your loss!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

shouldnt be a problem, but i dont get why u lost the fish. explain....


----------



## rickyedcom (Aug 28, 2003)

Well I thought I could do a 90% water change with the fish in the tank and move it to a different room about 25 feet away and then refill the tank add cycle and water conditioner. The water temp was pretty close within a degree. Everyone started acting like the where drunk (the fish that is), and then I came in this morning and 1 baby P is missing and the other is half eaten and all my dither fish where dead and floating... I've done teardowns before like this only I removed the fish, this time I left the fish in. I am thinking maybe the water in edmonton is messed up. Someone I was speaking to said the PH is 8.0 when it normally is 7.0...

+The floor is unlevel because it isn't finsihed. Its in the basement and has settled for 20 years now....

Let me know what you all think.

Ricky


----------



## rickyedcom (Aug 28, 2003)

What if the tilt was an inch. would that be to much?


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

If your worried about the tilt just get a small piece of carpeting or wood and place it under the stand that is lower. I did this at my old house that was really old and it worked just fine. That should fix your problem.


----------



## rickyedcom (Aug 28, 2003)

Sweet, I'll try that.

Thanks.

any tips on fixing scratches on glass?


----------



## Skeelo (Sep 23, 2003)

I had an unlevel tank for about 6 months with no problems at all..


----------



## bkay1 (Sep 13, 2003)

goto a hardwere store and buy a shim kit it is realy cheap and you can pound them in under the tank stand. they are real thin and you pound them under the legs untill level. we did this at my store to level a huge glass display that had a wood base. no broken glass. just take your time.
bk


----------



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

heh... ive learnt the hard way to find a place for your tank and leave it there untill you plan on moving out.

ive moved my tank over 3 times.

but the shimmy idea is what you want to go with.


----------



## rickyedcom (Aug 28, 2003)

I think the main problem was thta I left the fish in while refilling the tank.

I should have removed them all filled the tank let it settle for a bit and then trow them back in.

Ricky
PS. Shibby idea works great.


----------



## sundrop (Oct 9, 2003)

Shimmy all the way


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

don't worry about such a difference(4mm)..should be ok


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

i agree


----------

